# best DIY press with pics!/PLANS



## kwat (Mar 1, 2010)

hey guys, this forum is amazing! this is my 3rd post and everyone is so great at replying.
I''m a diy kinda guy and i have made a press (the 4 color one station...) and I don't think that the press is gonna cut it.

what are the other options for multi color presses?
I keep seeing these guys in asia or some other country just placing a screen over a shirt and printing with perfect registration each time.... how do they do this?!
someone said something about a table line setup? i dont really know what that is or how to make one...


anyone have plans to their favorite multi color press?
please post directions and if possible pics!

much appreciated,
kwat


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

These "asian" press are usually referred to as long table or line table press. They can be a series of platens or a literal table usually for printing pre-sewn fabrics. You will find some information in this 230 long thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t86571.html. Many post are in the Filipino language but with the English language posts, you should get an idea on how they work. Essentially 3 point of contacts define the registration. Off contact under the frame or on the platen does away with "tilts" and other frame to platen levelling.

Does not look much compared to a rotary press(especially ) but a very very flexible system that is easy and cheap to build. Reading and sifting through the thousands of posts may take awhile but should be worth it Post in that thread if you want need more information.

I have a post which touches on the mechanics of the system here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t116281.html#post682640. Should have titled the thread as Eyescrew Micro Registration System though.

You can get a better idea of its principle here.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4padB7JVmzQ&feature=related[/media]Here is an actual operation. The printer makes it seem easy though.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQytu64dlL0&NR=1[/media]


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

That's the first video I've seen that shows how a table system really works. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is a *LINE TABLE PLAN BY SANOSHIRTS*


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

BroJames said:


> Here is a *LINE TABLE PLAN BY SANOSHIRTS*


Thanks. I saw those the other day on that thread. I've gotten ideas from the videos you've been posting, especially the ones from Equiprint. Even though it's more work, I like the idea of the micros in the clamps. All my frames are Newman retensionables, and the clamp system would be a better fit, even though I'd have to cobble up clamps for as many colors as I anticipate using.

I have to say, I wonder why more people here in the US don't use a line table press, especially when starting out?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

With retensionable screens the clamp system of equiprint may be the only way to go.
Here is a DIY of mine which I tried a while back.








Notice the 2"x2" (actually more like 1-1/4x1-1/2") wood in between he frame and the rail guide. It does add weight to the frame but it can be made from aluminum. I may give the clamp type another try if I have the time as I do not like the registration on my aluminum frames. 

I think that the line table system is not, and is unlikely to be, popular in the US because it does look like an outdated system. Without trying it first hand for a few times, if compared to the frame being clamped onto the print head of a rotary, the free wheeling frame on a line table does seem like a wild horse waiting for the chance to jump and kick around. I believe this is why some variants have the rail guide at the bottom near the printer where there is less chance of accidental movement of the frame away from the guide rail during a pull print stroke which is the more common print stroke. I also think some line table system have 2 rail guides - one at the bottom near the printer and the other at the opposite end where the print head of a rotary resides. 

Although this is a close up shot and the press is not completely visible, I see 2 guide rails and the 2 set of registration bolts on opposite sides of the frame.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5tV94FDYo4&NR=1[/media]
I see no better reason for the dual guide rail except to hold the frame more firmly as security against accidental frame movement. This slows down production though.

When starting out, I tried using 2 registration stops to limit the frame's lateral, sideways or vertical movement which can be seen in the picture above. I did so because I plan to make it easier for non printing staff to help in the printing. When the frame is pushed against the guide rail it is almost impossible to get an off-registration. 

If Americans see more of their fellow countrymen using the line table system and that it is not really difficult at all, I believe more and more people (specially those starting out) giving it a try. Availability of registration stops, or how to DIY one, should also give a boost.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is a *6 STATION DESKTOP LINE TABLE PLAN BY SANOSHIRT*


----------



## PastorDon (Nov 6, 2010)

I have built a diy press that is unlimited colors. The screens are loose and clamp into place. It has 3 point screws for registration. Simple to build. If you are interested contact me.


----------



## overmyback (Dec 3, 2010)

@PasterDon what kind of hardware are you using for your 3 point contact?? I'm curious to know cause I'm almost finished with my table and I just ordered screens. What size nuts and bolts did you use?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine's like this

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXq8KAuhPcw&feature=related[/MEDIA]


----------



## PastorDon (Nov 6, 2010)

overmyback said:


> @PasterDon what kind of hardware are you using for your 3 point contact?? I'm curious to know cause I'm almost finished with my table and I just ordered screens. What size nuts and bolts did you use?


I use 2 screws in the back and 1 in the left back of the screens. these butt into a solid backer and the screen is clamped into place using a toggle clamp. I was using phillips head screws but had to move the screen out, adjust the screw, put the screen back etc every time until I had the registration right. Now I am using a small lag screws which enables me to use a small wrench to adjust the screws while the screen is in place.
I have images but haven't figured out how to post them with my messages yet. Send me your email and I will send them.


----------



## PastorDon (Nov 6, 2010)

overmyback said:


> @PasterDon what kind of hardware are you using for your 3 point contact?? I'm curious to know cause I'm almost finished with my table and I just ordered screens. What size nuts and bolts did you use?


I use 2 screws in the back and 1 in the left back of the screens. these butt into a solid backer and the screen is clamped into place using a toggle clamp. 


OK same message but I think I figured out the attachment thing.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

To attach files:

In the quick reply section below, click "Go Advanced" button. Browse lower until you see the "Attach Files" section. Click the Manage Attachments button and select the file from your computer.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I see you've successfully attach the image. 

So you use the left corner for the vertical alignment. The solid backer is the registration rail or registration guide rail. Wouldn't the toggle clamp just slow you down? Very nice for securing the screen though.


----------



## overmyback (Dec 3, 2010)

@PasterDon thanks for the info. My email address is overmybackclothing@gmail.com


----------



## PastorDon (Nov 6, 2010)

If you are doing multiple shirts on a table then it would be better to flip my design to the right side instead of the left. This would make it easier for shifting screens to the right. Also, the toggle clamp is for holding the screen for exact registration for multiple colors. If you can hold the screen in place then there is no need for the clamp. I just don't want the screen to shift as I squeegee it.


----------



## bunguton (Jan 9, 2012)

PastorDon said:


> I use 2 screws in the back and 1 in the left back of the screens. these butt into a solid backer and the screen is clamped into place using a toggle clamp. I was using phillips head screws but had to move the screen out, adjust the screw, put the screen back etc every time until I had the registration right. Now I am using a small lag screws which enables me to use a small wrench to adjust the screws while the screen is in place.
> I have images but haven't figured out how to post them with my messages yet. Send me your email and I will send them.


Boss Don can you send me also here is my [email protected]


----------



## jdog1473 (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out http://diyrotarypress.webs.com/

I am in the middle of the build and so far I am really happy with it. I have had a few ideas that I think will make it better but we'll see...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

jdog1473 said:


> Check out Home - DIY Manual Rotary Press (5x4) Blueprints
> 
> I am in the middle of the build and so far I am really happy with it. I have had a few ideas that I think will make it better but we'll see...


Looks well thought out but I see no way to attach the screen to the head.


----------



## jdog1473 (Apr 29, 2011)

If you or you know someone who can, weld the base of the clamp to the bottom spot underneath the angle iron.

Before that I was thinking of cutting part of the angle iron and bending it back so you could drill a hole in the angle iron and the clamp much like the four-color one station press plans


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh, I see, it's using C clamps.


----------



## LocalCustomz (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could get the clamps that hold the screen like the press on this video? 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmVfA2kWXuE&list=UUqBPmA3ds6Vb_dLev87dRSA&index=7[/media]

I am trying learn screen printing and I want to use aluminum screens. That clamp is the only thing I really could not make myself. I wish I could buy the clamps from equiprint but I don't think they'll do business with me since I'm in the USA.


----------



## PhilR (May 3, 2011)

LocalCustomz said:


> Does anyone know where I could get the clamps that hold the screen like the press on this video?
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmVfA2kWXuE&list=UUqBPmA3ds6Vb_dLev87dRSA&index=7[/media]
> 
> I am trying learn screen printing and I want to use aluminum screens. That clamp is the only thing I really could not make myself. I wish I could buy the clamps from equiprint but I don't think they'll do business with me since I'm in the USA.


Those clamps tend to be locally produced a lot of the time I think.


----------



## decca591 (Apr 16, 2013)

Very informative watching this video and seeing how the system actually works, the operator makes it look very slick indeed, how would / Are they then dried, I assume a tunnel dryer. If anyone has plans or info on building a tunnel dryer - or possibly point me to a link on here as I'm sure it would have been covered before.

I like to learn one new thing every day, on this site that's very easy to achieve !!

Cheers All

Decca591


----------



## wilrado (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello can you tell me pls how you made it I'm trying to build my own. Thanks


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

I know this was awhile ago. I can't see the micro system for the line press and it's not in english.
are there videos or images that I can understand? thanks


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

PhilR said:


> Those clamps tend to be locally produced a lot of the time I think.


Pretty much locally. In in most basic form, with wood frames, you can use eye screws for horizontal registration. You can us a nail as center guide. Done right, registration is quite accurate.




jodyl2 said:


> I know this was awhile ago. I can't see the micro system for the line press and it's not in english.
> are there videos or images that I can understand? thanks


post #22 above, while not in english is really self explanatory. Try google "serigrafia" for more


----------

